# It could always be worse



## Bro Darren (Jul 23, 2013)

When you're having one of those days - Just remember that you're not alone and that someone else might be struggling more than yourself!

[video=youtube;mWBNt2Fr3jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWBNt2Fr3jY[/video]


----------

